# SC test on Pd -what does it tell you?



## Marcel (Oct 1, 2012)

First time I worked myself trough 200g of MLCCs, for testing a larger batch.
Soaked them into HCl + H2O2 + heat.
Got an orange "AP".
Poured the solution trough a paperfilter.
Repeated the leaching and afterwards filtering 5 times, always got very strongly colored solutions.
Filtered the collected solution 5 more times to remove remains from the cases of the component. A white residue was filtered out.

Now I have about 1l of deep red solution.
Tested it with stannous chloride. Imm. went black at some spots, after 1 hr it was dark green.
I made a small test run, using copper to precipitate. Cleaned and melted it. I received a spongy piece that looks like silver + X +XX under the spyglass.
Copper bars were imm. covered with a grey metal. 
Suspected ingridients are Pt, Sn and Ag. Ni is not or very minimal present. I expect 5g - 10g Pt. 

Is there anything someone may dare to say about the metals involved here?
Next: I have , alumium sheets, copper powder, zinc powder, copper sheets, SMB at hands. Should I use one of these to precipitate, or do I have to treat the material first and use a different precipitant?


----------



## lazersteve (Oct 1, 2012)

I don't see any evidence of Pt in the test results you posted. Check with DMG then with stannous chloride after filtering the DMG treated liquid for confirmation of Pt. A strong orange that remains orange is positive for Pt.

Pd is more common in monolithic capacitors than Pt.

I suspect you will find nickle, silver, tin, lead, cobalt, gold, and palladium. I don't think you will see 5-10 grams of Pt by any means. In fact I would be surprised if you see any Pt unless the capacitors are all the same make and were designated for use in high end mainframe servers or aerospace equipment. If you do find Pt it will not be in that high of a percentage.

Steve


----------



## samuel-a (Oct 2, 2012)

I agree with Steve.

The best Pt yielding type of MLCC's i've seen were from slot cpu's boards.

To that, i will add that your test does indeed seems positive for Pd.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 2, 2012)

lazersteve said:


> I don't see any evidence of Pt in the test results you posted.
> 
> Steve



My stupid, Pd of course, not Pt.....  

Marcel


----------

